# Trails am Donnersberg



## MIBO (27. März 2007)

hi!

Wer kennt am und um den Donnersberg ein paar nette Trails? Damit meine ich schon fahrtechnisch anspruchsvollere Abfahrten in Richtung S2. Wurzeln, Treppen, Felsen, etwas das zum Springen einlädt...

War schon einige wenige mal oben und drum herum und habe auch schon den ein oder anderen interessanten kurzen Abschnitt gefunden, jedoch gibt es doch bestimmt auch Wege die mal am Stück eine nette Abfahrt darstellen.

Wer kennt sich da aus und kann mir einen Tip geben.


----------



## Deleted 47366 (28. März 2007)

aaalso

vorne weg: so schön der donnersberg ist und so sehr er am wochende besucher anzieht, es gibt dennoch nur wenige wanderwege sprich trails. das meiste ist waldautobahn. aber auch der donnersberg hat ein paar schmuckstücke zu bieten:

die meisten guten trails findeste zwischen parkplatz oben aufem donnersberg und der gegend richtung dannenfels steinbach.

der technisch anspruchsollste (meiner meinung nach) trail bietet einige glitschige treppen, steine und ein paar haardnadelkurven. wie findeste du ihn? start am parkplatz --> asphaltweg vorbei am nachgebauten keltenwall, nach ca 500m links in ein größeren (inzw glaube ich aber etwas von waldarbeiten sehr matschigen) weg zum hirtenfels (da steht ne schwarze blockhütte und du hast weite aussicht in richtung kaiserslautern...). wenn du vor der aussicht stehst geht links ein weg rein. guck mal genau. ist ein wenig zugewachsen. dort beginnt der trail. ist voll fahrbar aber schon anspruchsvoller. ist aber nicht soo lang. wenn der trail zu ende ist kannste den waldweg auf dem du dich befindest bergabfahren (schön schnell). du kommst an nem schild namens "wacht am rhein" vorbei. dort geht ein weiterer trail inrichtung dannenfels/ kloster runter. viele serpentinen aber etwas zugelegen. dennoch voll fahrbar.

soll es nicht der anspruchsvoll trail sein, kannste anstatt ihn ihn einzubiegen
am hirtenfels rechts weiterfahren. da geht dann ein weg weiter zum adlerbogen (nächster aussichtspunkt). neben dem adlerbogen geht ein trail rein und der führt bis ins wildensteinertal herunter (zwischen steinbach und dannenfels). da sind zwar einige wege aber den dürfteste net verfehlen.

des weiteren geht ein trail runter richtung bastenhaus: start ist parkplatz. du folgst der straße richtung bastenhaus. dann geht rechts ein markierter wanderweg rein (am ende der langen geraden der straße). den weg gehts ca 400m entlang bis man links (direkt or dem kleinen bächlein) in den trail einbiegen kann. ist aber eher ein flowiger trail.

zum empfehlen ist des weiteren der wanderweg "gelbes viereck". ist vom parkplatz aus denke ich ausgeschildert (bzw da oben steht auch noch ne karte). schön schnell und steil. bergauf schön anstrengend im sommer . aber ingesamt nur schnell. mehr nicht 

das wars mit den trails auf der vorderseite. richtung weiße mine bei imsbach muss es wohl auch noch einen netten geben. aber für den hatte ich bisher keine zeit.

insgesamt muss ich aber ggf hoffnungen zerstören. der donnersberg ist kein trail paradies in meinen augen. die die es gibt sind nicht soo anspruchsvoll außer dem einen. für trail riding lohnt sich eher die gegend um kreuznach, da hier die wege auch näher beisammen liegen.

hätte noch paar bilder angehängt aber bekomm die leider nicht klein genug - sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MIBO (28. März 2007)

Prima, vielen Dank für deine Mühen und die ausführliche Beschreibung. Werde mal schauen ob ich alles nachvollziehen bzw. finden kann.


----------

